# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hỏi Về NC STUDIO

## Mới CNC

Xin chào các bác! Tình hình là em bi full màn hình NC STUDIO có bác nào chỉ em cách chỉnh lại mà không cần cài lại NC không ạ? xin cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## hoangson

Hôm trước có bác hỏi rồi thì phải. Ctrl + Enter bác thử xem sao

----------


## CKD

Muốn biết mà lười.. không chịu tìm gì hết.
Chán thật.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-mem-ncstudio

----------

